# Where to order red universal patches?



## shima (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m trying to find somewhere I can bulk order the red and black version of the universal pattern patch, that looks like this: 
http://www.pcwood.com/kenpo/patches/red-universal.gif

At the 50th anniversary IKKA tournament / seminar week some years back I saw them being sold there. Just not sure where/who I can buy a bunch of these in bulk from. I’d like to get 30-50. Most I’ve found on any site is a bushido website that had 14. 

Worst case I can always get a new digitization for it done through century martial arts, but I’d prefer if there’s some good place to order these from already. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 29, 2020)

My guess is that they were specially made for that event and may be no longer available.


----------



## shima (Mar 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> My guess is that they were specially made for that event and may be no longer available.



Nope, turns out these guys sell them: 
1528 Kenpo Universal Symbol Red Patch

I just bought a bunch.


----------

